# Zero Tolerance of Rudeness/Attacks/Inflammatory Posts



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Community,

Over the past few months, and likely for much longer, members have contacted me and said that they're not posting out of fear of the EMTLife lynch mob that has taken over almost every thread in the community. I can't stand the fact that for the past few weeks I haven't frequented my own forum because I don't look forward to the endless junk posts, arguments, and debates that every thread eventually evolves into.

EMTLife is not the community I envisioned when I created the site years ago.  While we've added thousands of members and many posts, there are individuals and groups that continually bully other members.

Effective immediately we will double our efforts enforce the following rule:


> While we promote debating and discussion, w*e will not tolerate rudeness, defamatory or insulting posts, personal attacks or purposeless inflammatory posts.*


Members who attack new members, hijack threads to post their anti-volunteer views, and belittle members are not welcome in our community. If you want to create a thread on a hot topic you're more than welcome, but leave the other threads alone.

Consequences:
For each violation you will be issued a "First Rule Violation" infraction.


Warning
15 day ban
30 day ban
90 day ban
365 day ban
There is no appeals process or second chances. There are many other EMS communities online that you're welcome to frequent if you don't agree with our community expectations. Sure, some of our most prolific posters most likely will no longer be part of our community, but it's critical that we take back the community and once again make it a place that welcomes all.


----------



## Luno (Aug 23, 2009)

*Well Put*

I think that the overall professionalism has decreased since I signed up (a long time ago) and there has been a movement away from fact based debates to name calling and abusive behavior.  Well done admins! -Luno


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

But where is the interpretation.   If a point is made and now I can not reply for fear of being banned is that fair?  Do I have to make my own topic to reply to any point so it does not appear I am attacking by sharing my opinion?  

There needs to be a point of balance where opposing sides can voice their opinions w/o fear of it being interpreted as crossing the line. 

Well thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 23, 2009)

Then can we place more emphasis upon if you don't want an honest opinion don't post? I do remember many years ago when this site was all touchy and feely, the main emphasis was placed upon what color of light's to place on your p.o.v. 

Truthfully, I will tone it down and be cute & cuddly. Really does not matter, if one cannot handle simple criticism on a forum they will not be able to handle the real profession or job. That is why we don't see many return as most never really enter the workplace. 

I now return you to what the infamous .... "what was your score or what is the best pair of socks/boots to wear". 


p.s. expect the posts number to decrease.

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

> Sure, some of our most prolific posters most likely will no longer be part of our community, but it's critical that we take back the community and once again make it a place that welcomes all.



That's kind of contradictory, is it not? You are not welcoming all, just those who play Mary Sunshine.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> But where is the interpretation.   If a point is made and now I can not reply for fear of being banned is that fair?  Do I have to make my own topic to reply to any point so it does not appear I am attacking by sharing my opinion?
> 
> There needs to be a point of balance where opposing sides can voice their opinions w/o fear of it being interpreted as crossing the line.
> 
> Well thats just my 2 cents.


The problem is that you're posting everything that you think and feel.  There needs to be a filter between what you think and what you post on the internet.  Maybe I'm the only one, but I post about half of the responses I actually type out.  I type them, read them, and really question if they contribute to the discussion.  If not, I simply don't hit the reply button.

There are many ways to get a point across without being a jerk about it.  If you're not sure, then just don't post the message.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> But where is the interpretation.   If a point is made and now I can not reply for fear of being banned is that fair?  Do I have to make my own topic to reply to any point so it does not appear I am attacking by sharing my opinion?
> 
> There needs to be a point of balance where opposing sides can voice their opinions w/o fear of it being interpreted as crossing the line.
> 
> Well thats just my 2 cents.



You can reply to a thread.  You can voice your opinion.  

You can do so as long as you follow the rules.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's kind of contradictory, is it not? You are not welcoming all, just those who play Mary Sunshine.


We welcome all members to the community.  A member's ability to contribute posts to the community is restricted after too many rules violations.

The point is that many of our members feel as though they own part of the community and deserve something because of their participation.  Though it is a tough decision, throughout our history we've banned some of our most active members due to excessive rule violations.



> Ridryder911:  expect the posts number to decrease.



Post numbers mean almost nothing.  I'd much rather have constructive posts than endless junk.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

MMiz said:


> We welcome all members to the community.  A member's ability to contribute posts to the community is restricted after too many rules violations.
> 
> The point is that many of our members feel as though they own part of the community and deserve something because of their participation.  Though it is a tough decision, throughout our history we've banned some of our most active members due to excessive rule violations.
> 
> ...



But what do you think when you ban the top contributors? The people who complain are usually the ones who ask the age old questions about light bars and stethescopes and useless questions that contribute nothing of substance. We all know who you are referring to when you mention 'prolific members'. and they are the ones who offer the most contstructive posts. 

Sure, they are not sugar coated, perhaps they could be softer, but they offer the most information and insight, lovebug.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Post numbers mean almost nothing.  I'd much rather have constructive posts than endless junk.



The majority of the quality constructive educational posts of late have been from those that are bringing into question volunteers, fire fighters, education.  By the original post of this topic those posters now will be silenced.  I fear this site will no longer be educational but become a good ol' boy pat everybody on the back no matter how wrong they are site.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 23, 2009)

*Grace also comes with tact and manners*

I for one have,have not posted for a very long time for this very reason.
I believe that we are all to be respectful  and be professional in our actions, words and deeds.  people also need to to remember that we have members here that are younger and that we as PROFESSIONALS need to set the example and stand by it.  The community leaders have my blessing! 

                                             *~* Airwaygoddess*~*


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> But what do you think when you ban the top contributors? The people who complain are usually the ones who ask the age old questions about light bars and stethescopes and useless questions that contribute nothing of substance. We all know who you are referring to when you mention 'prolific members'. and they are the ones who offer the most contstructive posts.
> 
> Sure, they are not sugar coated, perhaps they could be softer, but they offer the most information and insight, lovebug.


Sasha,

When I mentioned "prolific members" I'm not referring to any one member.  Though we've had members with large post counts be banned in recent months, we've had similar issues throughout the site's history.  We existed before 08-20-2008.

Banning any member is tough, it really is, but I've found that our community is almost always stronger because of it.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> The majority of the quality constructive educational posts of late have been from those that are bringing into question volunteers, fire fighters, education.  By the original post of this topic those posters now will be silenced.  I fear this site will no longer be educational but become a good ol' boy pat everybody on the back no matter how wrong they are site.


Those type of debates are more than welcome at EMTLife, but you may not hijack a members thread because of it.  I'm tired of a volunteer posting a question and then the whole anti-volunteer gang jumps on the post because of it.  If you want to rant about how much volunteers are hurting our profession then you're welcome to start a thread on the topic, but don't hijack another member's thread.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

> We existed before 08-20-2008.



I find that kind of rude. Very funny when this thread is about how to be nice and respectful to all members. Does that not count for moderators?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm.........   I guess you did not read my post.............


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

The Community Leaders and Chat Hosts are held to a higher standard than our members.  This thread is going to stay on topic.  If you have any personal questions or concerns you're more than welcome to PM me.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 23, 2009)

See, here's the problem with this. What is the exact definition of these "rudeness/attack/inflammatory" posts. I'll give a perfect example. Paramedichopeful posted the now quasi-deleted (moved to mod only viewing arena) "How to exceed an inspection" thread. Several posteres, of which I was the first to ask, asked a serious question of if it was a students job to be doing a deep cleaning of an ambulance instead of the duty crew. These posts 'disappeared.' 

I can only fear that what was asked as an extremely serious question with no attempt to belittle, be rude, or attack Paramedichopeful would now fall under this rule. 


Are we not supposed to ask questions that might be a little uncomfortable? Are we not supposed to post questions, comments, or concerns that might disagree with the OPs mind set or might be against someone's views out of fear of violating 'rule 1?' How much discussion, or debate can there be when disagreement is outlawed through fear?


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 23, 2009)

If you don't want all the junk then why not delete the repeat posts that the new people like to post because they don't like to rummage through the search results?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> If you don't want all the junk then why not delete the repeat posts that the new people like to post because they don't like to rummage through the search results?


That's not the problem.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

MMiz said:


> That's not the problem.



I disagree. I think that is a problem, those threads quickly can turn nasty.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 23, 2009)

MMiz said:


> That's not the problem.



Participants may not create duplicate threads (cross-posting) or direct others to threads they have started.

So it is only against the rules if the same person posts it in several different places then.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I disagree. I think that is a problem, those threads quickly can turn nasty.



Only if somebody responds to them.  Very rarely is it the original post that gets a thread removed.  A vast majority of the time, it is the follow up posts that cause it.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I disagree. I think that is a problem, those threads quickly can turn nasty.


Threads just don't "turn nasty."  Members who hijack a thread or create posts that violate our community rules will be warned and issued infractions per the posted rules.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Only if somebody responds to them.  Very rarely is it the original post that gets a thread removed.  A vast majority of the time, it is the follow up posts that cause it.



However if we remove the reason for the flame fest that may follow, would that not cut down on the nastyness?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Here's my scene size up*

In online forums there are always the veterans and the newbies.  

The veterans have been around for awhile and have seen the same posts over and over again, hence their shortness with some new person coming in and starting a thread on a topic already previously exhausted.

The newbies, having just googled EMS, came across a new site emtlife.com where they decide to post either a topic that has either already been extensively discussed, at the time and energy of the veterans, or a topic that is frivolous (but was also probably already extensively discussed)

The Mods are correct in that people should be either answered politely or told to look for the answer on their own.

Others are also correct (Sasha, Rid, Vent, etc) in that a community should have some level of regard for the members that truly drive any meaningful discussion.  

Frivolous posts should be discouraged by someone (politely) telling them the topic has been previously discussed and use the search button, and then closing the thread. 

I am a member on another thread where they control this dynamic much more closely. They require new members to wait 3 days before posting, and require an introduction into an introduction thread describing themselves, their training etc.  Finally they are required to fill out their profile.  If any of this isn't done they are respectfully guided by a "vet" to complete these things.  

These requirements help prevent quick and frivolous posts.

I can honestly say I have truly enjoyed this site and see it as a resource, but if the respected veteran members are silenced for the benefit of a new member having their feelings hurt because they were lazy and didn't full search for their topic, then I think I might come here less often.

Even if the good topics exist, its too tedious and minding numbing to search through 20 threads on boots, whether or not to attend EMT school, and how to clean rigs, to find that one decent thread that discussed something of importance.

Rant over.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in agreement with trimming the posts down that have multiple topics.  All it would take is a 20 second romp through the forums to find what you are looking for.  If you search "Stethoscope" you'll get tons of topics on scopes.  

Further to that I think busting these whackers down that come in here, we know who I'm speaking of, two major troll/whackers.  There are the ones who come in, post something utterly retarded or whackerish and they can take that harsh criticism and say "oh :censored::censored::censored::censored:, wow I didn't realize, let me fix this" or they can "Oh these guys are mean, screw them, I don't need this".  

If everytime I have ever made a mistake in my job or posting on these forums and my criticism was sugar coated, I would be in a poor situation.  That opens up the, what is harsh criticism and what is an attack.  At what line does it become an attack vs. telling them what they need to hear.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 24, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I'm in agreement with trimming the posts down that have multiple topics.  All it would take is a 20 second romp through the forums to find what you are looking for.  If you search "Stethoscope" you'll get tons of topics on scopes.



You know what's really amazing? I did precisely that. Of my own volition, I decided to condense most of the new-poster topics into little bits of information that can be handily spoonfed to the new people. As far as I can tell, nothing changed. I even saw another stethoscopes thread.
So I'll probably continue updating the abstracts infrequently, but I'm going to fall back on a time-tested strategy for reducing the amount of worthless posts.

All message boards are going to have some level of idiocy. Mods are responsible for determining what sort of idiocy and influencing how much of it. If moderation is light, you get aggressive spam, rule-bending, and endless trolling and counter-trolling. If moderation is heavy, you get spam that posters are powerless to deal with,  rule-bending, endless slapfights that end abruptly, and pervasive censorship.

Let them fight it out. Let the people with personal grudges send volleys of all-caps PMs, stretch threads to 10 pages of insults, and bawwquit. Intervene to keep them from ruining other threads and infecting the rest of the board with drama. Don't force them to bottle up their grudges and redirect them into anger at the mods. Let the members tell the people who start repetitive or stupid threads that their threads contribute nothing, that they should have searched, that they need to lurk moar, that they are whackers and they will die fat and alone. This board will be cleansed in fire. 

I don't think it will be quite the cesspit of endless drama, politics, and trolling that the last forum I was a regular at became. Rather, it will be pruned. When there are consequences for making worthless posts, fewer worthless posts are made. When there are consequences for calling out worthless posts, the people that stand to contribute the most are punished for holding other posters to a higher standard. Eventually, they get frustrated and quit or are banned.

Mods, do you like seeing the same posts over and over again? Do you like having several separate "hi from [place]" threads outside of the introductions? Do you like seeing completely unrelated threads be dragged off into the same discussions of volunteer vs. private, fire vs. third service, BLS vs. ALS? If not, why are you encouraging them?


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 24, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Those type of debates are more than welcome at EMTLife, but you may not hijack a members thread because of it.  I'm tired of a volunteer posting a question and then the whole anti-volunteer gang jumps on the post because of it.  If you want to rant about how much volunteers are hurting our profession then you're welcome to start a thread on the topic, but don't hijack another member's thread.



Here,Here...my point exactly from the other day!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it too much to ask for the same rules against hijacking a thread with anti-volunteer propganda be applied to hijacking the thread to complain about the thread or other members?


----------



## ptemt (Aug 24, 2009)

How about adding a sub forum called EMTcitylife, with no holds barred?


----------



## scottmcleod (Aug 24, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> (truth)



QFT.

This man understands the internets. ^_^


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 24, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> You know what's really amazing? I did precisely that. Of my own volition, I decided to condense most of the new-poster topics into little bits of information that can be handily spoonfed to the new people. As far as I can tell, nothing changed. I even saw another stethoscopes thread.
> So I'll probably continue updating the abstracts infrequently, but I'm going to fall back on a time-tested strategy for reducing the amount of worthless posts.
> 
> All message boards are going to have some level of idiocy. Mods are responsible for determining what sort of idiocy and influencing how much of it. If moderation is light, you get aggressive spam, rule-bending, and endless trolling and counter-trolling. If moderation is heavy, you get spam that posters are powerless to deal with,  rule-bending, endless slapfights that end abruptly, and pervasive censorship.
> ...





Couldn't have put it better myself if I tried.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 24, 2009)

If I could be frank for a moment...

The problem with determining whether or not a post is rude, insulting, personally attacking, purposeless, or inflammatory is that these things are largely subjective.  They're contingent on the intent of the person making the statement and the interpretation of the person receiving, both of which are things that can only be known for certain to the parties involved.  There's nothing objective about them that we could say with 100% certainty whether it is a violation of the rules or not.

For example: RandomForumProbieXYZ states how great it is to do EMS for free and help his community alongside his brothers and sisters, and frequently displays a disgusting lack of professionalism.  As somebody who strives to better myself through education and help EMS become a true profession and division of healthcare, I find this insulting.  Did RandomForumProbieXYZ intend it as an insult?  If myself, Sasha, Rid, Vent, medic417, etc., proceed to tell him all the reasons we think he's wrong, he may interpret this as insulting.  Did we intend for our statements to insult?  With this new zero tolerance policy, all it takes for him to silence any objections to his view is one click.  With no appeals or second chances, his opposition gets no chance to defend himself.  I foresee this policy turning EMTLife into a haven for the unprofessional, the whackers, and the newbies who think they're all that and a bag of chips, with "report post" button-happy fingers resulting in frequent bannings of quality contributors.  And for what?  Just so that nobody gets their feelings hurt?  The potential for manipulation is astounding!

Do I agree with the policy?  Obviously not.  In fact, I'm probably one of the people this policy was put in place to counter.  Is it my decision?  Nope.  All I can say is that I hope I'm wrong, even though I don't think I am, and that I hope that you guys know what you're doing.


----------



## Burlyskink (Aug 25, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> If I could be frank for a moment...
> 
> The problem with determining whether or not a post is rude, insulting, personally attacking, purposeless, or inflammatory is that these things are largely subjective.  They're contingent on the intent of the person making the statement and the interpretation of the person receiving, both of which are things that can only be known for certain to the parties involved.  There's nothing objective about them that we could say with 100% certainty whether it is a violation of the rules or not.
> 
> ...



You can be frank if I can be suzie...

But back on topic, You have a very good point. If I post something that is wrong and another member comes in and doesn't sugar coat the truth. I want to be yelled at, made fun of, etc. because it makes me a better EMT and care provider. I realize I don't post on this site much, so I don't have insults aimed at me, this si because I am actually reading posts on here and attempting to learn new things.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> If I could be frank for a moment...
> 
> The problem with determining whether or not a post is rude, insulting, personally attacking, purposeless, or inflammatory is that these things are largely subjective.  They're contingent on the intent of the person making the statement and the interpretation of the person receiving, both of which are things that can only be known for certain to the parties involved.  There's nothing objective about them that we could say with 100% certainty whether it is a violation of the rules or not.
> 
> ...



You named me specifically in your post. That hurt my feelings!  

I think there has to be some standardization. There have been times when on moderator allows one thing and another gives a warning for it. There are also times when you will get a warning for something one day and not the next. It's nuts, I am very cautious to post, and i am sure a lot of others are as well. We don't know what will get an infraction and what wont becuase it's all open to interpertation.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think there has to be some standardization. There have been times when on moderator allows one thing and another gives a warning for it. There are also times when you will get a warning for something one day and not the next. It's nuts, I am very cautious to post, and i am sure a lot of others are as well. We don't know what will get an infraction and what wont becuase it's all open to interpertation.



I second this post. There has been times in chat where I have been told that it was ok by the mod currently in there, but warned that some other mod might take 'offense' over something.


----------



## DV_EMT (Aug 25, 2009)

I actually like this rule for 1 reason only,

a while ago I belonged to a car forum that went from being a great forum to a racial slur page. Ethics went down the crapper and the page eventually got shut down due to how viscious everyone was toward one another.

I think that this page holds a much higher standard (as it should) and even though this rule has been enacted, debates and opinions should stay consistent. Nobody should feel afraid to post because of the "ban hammer" but at the same time they should be able know what is and isn't acceptable.


am I right?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

One more thing, I honestly think that unless there is blindingly obvious fighting that gets the thread shut down, infractions shouldn't be issued on the principal that someone MIGHT be offended by another post. I think in order for there to be a violation there should be an actual complaining victim.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha, while I agree with you, remember chat a few months ago?  Nothing insulting.  No complaints.  Yet both of us were banned.


Some people think that if it has the potential to be insulting, even if not intended to be as such, that it's grounds enough for the infractions.


If they aren't going to go by the "complaint = offensive" rule, then they need to clearly define what IS and is NOT offensive / inflammatory (of course I don't mean define every word... I mean such things as "you are an idiot" = offensive, I don't expect every single phrase to be defined one way or the other)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Some people think that if it has the potential to be insulting, even if not intended to be as such, that it's grounds enough for the infractions.



Which is kinda of exactly the problem. You've gotta try really hard to be insulting to me if you aren't meaning it. At the same time, a lot of us are fairly blatant in our opinions and expect the same in return. If someone feels that everything needs to be all mushy to be "constructive," then it kills the dialogue, even if no one who is actually involved is even remotely insulted.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> One more thing, I honestly think that unless there is blindingly obvious fighting that gets the thread shut down, infractions shouldn't be issued on the principal that someone MIGHT be offended by another post. I think in order for there to be a violation there should be an actual complaining victim.



Taking some ribbing in jest or a tongue trashing for making a mistake is one thing. Being down right belligerent and rude only serves to promote the unfortunate views of many.....That EMS is made up of a bunch of dysfunctional bone heads incapable of doing a job he/she is educated and trained to do. 

It is very difficult to hold in high regard anyone so insecure that he/she feels a need to strut all over another EMS comrade. Sadly, an awful lot of people believe being called stupid and ignorant is a confidence builder or gives someone a boost. A boost? I for one am terribly confused as to how ripping a new student or EMT to shreds teaches, mentors, leads by example, shows what a better education can do, displays professionalism or even resembles camaraderie. There needs to be a happy middle ground on a fairly consistent basis. Just my .02 cents


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 25, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> If you don't want all the junk then why not delete the repeat posts that the new people like to post because they don't like to rummage through the search results?



There's a blurry area here. On one hand, you get members getting yelled at for posting a topic that has been posted before. On the other, you get members being yelled at for resurrecting an old thread.



Sasha said:


> I think there has to be some standardization. There have been times when on moderator allows one thing and another gives a warning for it. There are also times when you will get a warning for something one day and not the next. It's nuts, I am very cautious to post, and i am sure a lot of others are as well. We don't know what will get an infraction and what wont becuase it's all open to interpertation.



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 25, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I second this post. There has been times in chat where I have been told that it was ok by the mod currently in there, but warned that some other mod might take 'offense' over something.



All in favor say I or is it aye or eye? Whichever way I!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Taking some ribbing in jest or a tongue trashing for making a mistake is one thing. Being down right belligerent and rude only serves to promote the unfortunate views of many.....That EMS is made up of a bunch of dysfunctional bone heads incapable of doing a job he/she is educated and trained to do.
> 
> It is very difficult to hold in high regard anyone so insecure that he/she feels a need to strut all over another EMS comrade. Sadly, an awful lot of people believe being called stupid and ignorant is a confidence builder or gives someone a boost. A boost? I for one am terribly confused as to how ripping a new student or EMT to shreds teaches, mentors, leads by example, shows what a better education can do, displays professionalism or even resembles camaraderie. There needs to be a happy middle ground on a fairly consistent basis. Just my .02 cents



Change does not come about without adversity. If you continually reward bad behaviors with a pat on the back, what motivation do they have to change? And yes, there ARE bad behaviors that are discussed here.

However I do agree some people take it too far


----------



## daedalus (Aug 26, 2009)

MMiz, 

Of course you have my gratitude for providing the website for us to come to and share our collective knowledge and teach each other. I however fear that your logic may be failing you right now. When I signed up on this forum, I had just finished EMT school. I thought I was the "shizz" so to speak. I thought I could handle anything, and that I should be able to push more drugs and use a pulse ox and glucometer because why not? Even a patient can use those things at home. Than, I got the poop kicked out of me by some people here on the forum in numerous debates. I thank these people in my head all the time now. Sure, it was rude and felt insulting. But I came out enlightened to the problems facing EMS, and doing my own research and studying, I found their statements to be more true than I had ever thought they could be. 

You have created a community. A community is the sum of its members, not the server or the software for the board. I find it strange that you mention your resentment towards highly contributory members who feel a little bit entitled. An internet forum is useless without its members, who provide the content. We are *very* lucky that some professionals come here and impart knowledge for us. Punishing prolific members for throwing some wisdom into new people will turn this forum into a place where new EMTs come to pat themselves on the back for putting that new siren in the truck or for hugs after royally screwing up a call. I do not find such a site worth much time. 

Over the past few months I have had numerous posts of mine deleted or otherwise altered/edited. Most of the time, I was not the offending party, but just a poster in a thread that turned ugly. Now when I look at a thread, I cannot even trust that the content is original or altered. Not a good thing.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 26, 2009)

*My bro in law runs a website. Some observations in common:*

1. Moderators shold not be editing. It's in or it's out. If it has enough merit, PM the poster with suggestions. I've never experienced it here, only heard rumors.

2. This is the moderator's site, we "come here" (there is no "here" _here_, actually), and we post and read at their pleasure. It is their task to balance between a dried mummified BBD and a "free-for-all" which degenerates into offensive anarchy, to provide balance and "safety" so people can share and fulfill the site's intended purpose. Not our house, not our rules.

3. There are some basic rules of thumb which apply. Refering to members as pieces of feminine hygeine equipment or other inanimate objects generally signals a departure from "the Dream". In fact, the use of the words "I think you..." should be a flag to examine more closely in many (not a majority) of instances. How about referring to practices and incidents, not posters? What about referring to ourselves and not to others (i.e., "I feel that..." or "I should have..", instead of "Yoyo-head over there ought to...").


And just a personal observation? Fergoshsakes lighten up a little, especially new folks. This isn't a solemn annointed sister/brotherhood, this is a bunch of anonymous people most of whom will not be associated with EMS (whatever THAT actually is) for long; if they are, they will come to recognize how small this branch of the pond is, in the big picture, and try to bring something back to contribute, not browbeat newbies. Have a life outside EMTLIFE and apply the Golden Rule.

I need to go feed the Brontosaurus. Let's have a good one.B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 26, 2009)

We try really hard not to edit posts unless they violate one of our rules, preferring instead to remove the post(s) in question.

However, we will edit posts for reasons like fixing the HTML code, removing links that violate our rules, or if a quoted post was edited/removed.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 28, 2009)

*Oh, thanks!*

Good deal.
(Is there a fee for that?.....)


----------



## Guardian (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank goodness we are finally cracking down on these people.  Maybe I'll start posting more now.


----------



## Meursault (Aug 31, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Maybe I'll start posting more now.





			
				Guardian's Profile said:
			
		

> # Total Posts: 977
> # Posts Per Day: 0.81



I was worried, too.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 25, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Over the past few months, and likely for much longer, members have contacted me and said that they're not posting out of fear of the EMTLife lynch mob that has taken over almost every thread in the community. [snip]


:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:
Yah!!  I'm glad to see that someone else, particularly a moderator, pretty much feels the same way I do.  I may actually have to start coming back here because for the longest time, I HAVEN'T posted for that very reason.  There are a select few members who seem to think that they know everything that anyone needs to know and will be more then happy to tell everyone all they need to know and frequently then belittle someone because they didn't know that to begin with.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 30, 2009)

That this forum and some of its staff (read: Chimpie) want this place to be a censored dictatorship where no real information exchange or debate can take place. We have now lost many valuable members, some of whom I have learned a lot from and so have many of you. 

So look forward to no more good information, now you all can pat yourselfs on the back for putting that new siren in your ford or asking which trauma bag should you buy for personal use. 

I was hear to learn about the medicine. There is no medicine here.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 30, 2009)

daedalus said:


> That this forum and some of its staff (read: Chimpie) want this place to be a censored dictatorship where no real information exchange or debate can take place. We have now lost many valuable members, some of whom I have learned a lot from and so have many of you.
> 
> So look forward to no more good information, now you all can pat yourselfs on the back for putting that new siren in your ford or asking which trauma bag should you buy for personal use.
> 
> I was hear to learn about the medicine. There is no medicine here.



It really has gone down hill on educational content.  Usually in the fights we had some of the best educational material provided to back their view.  I think most are to scared to post their opinions for fear of getting banned.  It is sad really.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> It really has gone down hill on educational content.  Usually in the fights we had some of the best educational material provided to back their view.  I think most are to scared to post their opinions for fear of getting banned.  It is sad really.



Don't miss the crude outbursts one bit. "Education" does not benefit from them. What is sad is too many think that unless a post is nasty, no one is listening.


----------



## Summit (Sep 30, 2009)

I can say that I've gained gobs of knowledge here when the debates rage and the intelligent, the educated, and the experienced contributors post up long posts detailing the evidence and the experience behind their points. And they don't always agree! That lead to the most informative threads of all!

There will always be newbies asking inane questions. Good self moderation as well as moderator action can help these newbies integrate into the community with little disruption to the community and themselves. Turnover is inherent to EMS at the moment, though we would like that to change. Shouldn't that change be on the forum too?

Or do the "community leaders" want a forum that consists mainly of people who stick around for a few weeks and move on.

This place has run the gamut in my time here. It's gone from a sleepy and touchy feely place to an extremely informative and lively community and is now headed towards stagnant mediocrity and blandness all in the name of civility. 

There will always be newbies who get their feelings scuffed. There will always be newbies who come here with an attitude that they are not willing to change. YOU CANNOT ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE and keep the place interesting. So decide. What is better? A padded rubber room where we ban people for not saying please and thank you? Nothing but "I just enrolled in an EMT class. Should I buy a $300 stethascope and $50 diamond studded trauma shears?" style threads?

Will that sustain a good community atmosphere and generate the content to keep people coming back?

*What is more worrysome? 
People afraid to disagree with others?* <-What the intelligent and veteran content creators are feeling
*Or people afraid that someone might disagree with them?* <-What the mods worry about

The primacy of the latter concern will ensure that good content stays away and the only new members are those new to EMS who will only stay a few months until they realize that there is nothing deeper here than the threads they posted upon arrival.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 30, 2009)

daedalus said:


> That this forum and some of its staff (read: Chimpie) want this place to be a censored dictatorship where no real information exchange or debate can take place. We have now lost many valuable members, some of whom I have learned a lot from and so have many of you.
> 
> So look forward to no more good information, now you all can pat yourselfs on the back for putting that new siren in your ford or asking which trauma bag should you buy for personal use.
> 
> I was hear to learn about the medicine. There is no medicine here.



(This was actually sent via PM to daedalus, but since I seem to be the target of a few members' complaints, I'll post it here as well.)

Completely inaccurate.  We strive for information exchange and debate.  It's the only way to improve EMS.

However, taking the recent asthma thread for example, the thread was taken off topic, actually, way off topic after just a few posts. This is the ongoing problem with the forum.

If a thread can stay on topic and the posts follow the rules then the CL team, myself included, pretty much stay out of it.

Going back to the asthma thread, if members want to debate what should be allowed by BLS providers, then start a thread discussing that. Don't jump in and hijack a thread asking what they can or can't do.



medic417 said:


> It really has gone down hill on educational content.  Usually in the fights we had some of the best educational material provided to back their view.  I think most are to scared to post their opinions for fear of getting banned.  It is sad really.



I concur with this.  It's a shame we have to take action when it gets rude or name calling begins.



Summit said:


> I can say that I've gained gobs of knowledge here when the debates rage and the intelligent, the educated, and the experienced contributors post up long posts detailing the evidence and the experience behind their points. And they don't always agree! That lead to the most informative threads of all!



I agree.



> There will always be newbies asking inane questions. Good self moderation as well as moderator action can help these newbies integrate into the community with little disruption to the community and themselves. Turnover is inherent to EMS at the moment, though we would like that to change. Shouldn't that change be on the forum too?
> 
> Or do the "community leaders" want a forum that consists mainly of people who stick around for a few weeks and move on.


EMTLife was created so that those in EMS have an open forum for discussions.  We hope our members stay with us for a long time.  We hope our EMS veterans find this as a place to consult and console each other, as well as help those new to the field.



> This place has run the gamut in my time here. It's gone from a sleepy and touchy feely place to an extremely informative and lively community and is now headed towards stagnant mediocrity and blandness all in the name of civility.
> 
> There will always be newbies who get their feelings scuffed. There will always be newbies who come here with an attitude that they are not willing to change. YOU CANNOT ACCOMMODATE EVERYONE and keep the place interesting. So decide. What is better? A padded rubber room where we ban people for not saying please and thank you? Nothing but "I just enrolled in an EMT class. Should I buy a $300 stethascope and $50 diamond studded trauma shears?" style threads?
> 
> ...


Administrating a forum comes with responsibilities.  We have to protect our members, our CL Team, and the forum owner.  While we hope the decisions we make are understood by everyone, we don't take it personally when people disagree with us.  We have a job to do and we will do it to the best of our efforts.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> (This was actually sent via PM to daedalus, but since I seem to be the target of a few members' complaints, I'll post it here as well.)
> 
> Completely inaccurate.  We strive for information exchange and debate.  It's the only way to improve EMS.
> 
> ...



not that i am blaming (most) members or any moderators, I feel there has been a strong and hard felt loss of educational or intellectually stimulating material, that I can learn from. I have recently often felt a lack of educated debate and an abundance of stethoscope threads, opinions on individual schools and advice for people who start EMT school in january.
I and others have now posted threads that at one point would of thoroughly been explained, maybe some educated debate, now... not so much.
I also fully do not understand why some of the threads have been deleted. I may be misunderstanding what i am reading, but i am also concerned as to why a moderator felt it necessary to post another members PM, whether that moderator was subject in that PM or not.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> but i am also concerned as to why a moderator felt it necessary to post another members PM, whether that moderator was subject in that PM or not.



It was my PM to him, so it was my choice to post it in this thread.

The reason I posted it was because it had meaningful information to the whole group, not just him.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> It was my PM to him, so it was my choice to post it in this thread.
> 
> The reason I posted it was because it had meaningful information to the whole group, not just him.



I apologize. I misinterpreted, believed that to be a message sent to D by another member.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 30, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> Going back to the asthma thread, if members want to debate what should be allowed by BLS providers, then start a thread discussing that. Don't jump in and *hijack a thread asking what they can or can't do.*


 
I am going to try to lay this out for you as gently as I can Chimpie.

That thread and those questions may not have made sense to you because you still are working under the protocols of a MFR. 

Asking an EMT or even a Paramedic what they can and can not do is very relevant to the information that is posted for the answer. No two states, no two counties or two ambulance services may have the same protocols for the EMT-B or Paramedic. Nor do they have the same equipment. 

Now, even at the BLS level there comes an issue with education. One should know how their equipment works, the benefits and the compllications as well as some information about the disease process. Yes, knowing what the poster knows about the disease process is important to see what needs to be clarified further. Just "doing a skill" because you can should NOT be acceptable. Yet, you deleted every post on that thread by myself, MrBrown, daedalus and others about pathophysiology, equipment use and medications. What did you expect? A one word answer or a simple recipe? I hate to tell you but even at the "BLS" level medicine is much more than that. It is also up for debate on many levels which is why we have medical journals full of fact finding missions and those searching for more knowledge or a better way.

The ranting and disagreements came when another member believed there is no need for more than a recipe to follow consisting of blanket statements. 

You do this forum a great disservice when you want this forum to remain at what you perceive to be a "BLS" level. 

And, you banned JPINFV, an intelligent clinician and future doctor who brought a lot to this forum.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> And, you banned JPINFV, an intelligent clinician and future doctor who brought a lot to this forum.



JP got banned!? I have had several discussions with JP, which i considered to be extremely well civilized educated debates. I respected JP's views and respected him as a EMTLIFE.COM member. I do not understand why JP got banned!?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I do not understand why JP got banned!?



It's none of your business as to why he was banned...we don't discuss that with anyone other than the member involved.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't help but feel as though our community forgets that our Community Leaders are actual living people, and not robots.  While we attempt to be as objective and impartial as possible, and we are continue to try to create an atmosphere that encourages discussion and discourse.

There are members of this community that I annoy me beyond belief, but continue to post as they have not reached the threshold for loss of posting privileges.  There are members who I personally like a lot, and who I'd love to be a part of our community, but currently aren't able to contribute due to infractions.  In order for our community to function it's critical that we hold all of our members to the same standard.

It would really be unfortunate if you saw this as an us. vs. you battle, as ultimately it's our community that has to live with the outcome.  It would be more beneficial if there were constructive suggestions as to how you believe we can better the community.  You may not agree with our actions, but we are committed to bettering the community.  Whether you feel that way not, realize that each of us has a significant amount of time and energy invested in EMTLife, and ultimately we only want the best for the community.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 30, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I am going to try to lay this out for you as gently as I can Chimpie.
> 
> That thread and those questions may not have made sense to you because you still are working under the protocols of a MFR.



My decision to remove the posts had nothing to do with my status as a MFR.  In fact, I haven't worked as an MFR for several years.  I'm 100% out of EMS.



> Asking an EMT or even a Paramedic what they can and can not do is very relevant to the information that is posted for the answer. No two states, no two counties or two ambulance services may have the same protocols for the EMT-B or Paramedic. Nor do they have the same equipment.
> 
> Now, even at the BLS level there comes an issue with education. One should know how their equipment works, the benefits and the compllications as well as some information about the disease process. Yes, knowing what the poster knows about the disease process is important to see what needs to be clarified further. Just "doing a skill" because you can should NOT be acceptable. Yet, you deleted every post on that thread by myself, MrBrown, daedalus and others about pathophysiology, equipment use and medications. What did you expect? A one word answer or a simple recipe? I hate to tell you but even at the "BLS" level medicine is much more than that. It is also up for debate on many levels which is why we have medical journals full of fact finding missions and those searching for more knowledge or a better way.
> 
> The ranting and disagreements came when another member believed there is no need for more than a recipe to follow consisting of blanket statements.


There were so many off topic posts in that thread that it all had to be removed.  When it gets to be that bad we don't have time to cherry pick posts in one particular thread to see what stays and what doesn't.



> You do this forum a great disservice when you want this forum to remain at what you perceive to be a "BLS" level.


Where does that come from?  (Feel free to address anything personal via PM.  The forum is not the place for it.)



> And, you banned JPINFV, an intelligent clinician and future doctor who brought a lot to this forum.


We do not discuss actions taken against our members except with those involved.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's none of your business as to why he was banned...we don't discuss that with anyone other than the member involved.



that statement seems to me about as harsh as many of the statements made that are in question.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> that statement seems to me about as harsh as many of the statements made that are in question.


You're replying to a human, and you got an emotional response.  If you'd rather talk to a robot then you'll have to visit elsewhere.


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> You're replying to a human, and you got an emotional response.  If you'd rather talk to a robot then you'll have to visit elsewhere.



pardon me, but i was under the impression this whole thread was about emotional responses and why the majority of them will get you in trouble


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> You're replying to a human, and you got an emotional response.  If you'd rather talk to a robot then you'll have to visit elsewhere.



And like wise Matt, your members are humans, not robots. Some members are knowledgeable, passionate, like to talk about EMS, and thus also give emotional responses. while i do not deny that some posts are questionable at best, as you one can infer from your previous statement, it is human to make emotional posts


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> pardon me, but i was under the impression this whole thread was about emotional responses and why the majority of them will get you in trouble



man you beat me to it. atleast someone else picked up on that


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> that statement seems to me about as harsh as many of the statements made that are in question.


ffemt8978 told you that it is none of your business as to why a member got banned.  I surely don't find the statement inappropriate, nor do I feel that it is a personal attack.  Emotion is what makes life great.  Personal attacks and insulting posts are not tolerated.

Again, I'm not sure where the misunderstanding is regarding the matter.  These have always been our rules, but now we've committed ourselves to enforcing them.  There are many other EMS communities out there that will allow you to post your every thought.  You may want to try one of those.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> ffemt8978 told you that it is none of your business as to why a member got banned.  I surely don't find the statement inappropriate, nor do I feel that it is a personal attack.  Emotion is what makes life great.  Personal attacks and insulting posts are not tolerated.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure where the misunderstanding is regarding the matter.  These have always been our rules, but now we've committed ourselves to enforcing them.  There are many other EMS communities out there that will allow you to post your every thought.  You may want to try one of those.



I never asked why JP got banned. Seems to me that FFEMT8978 immediately took the defensive side.... 
Anyone who reads this threads history can see that i at no point asked why. and most would likely agree that JP was a productive member of this site. You can view a debate about education between the two of us, in which JP was entirely respectufull of my opinions and views, and rebutted against them using logic and thought provoking questions. I think Jp was a good member of our society, perhaps a reinstatement, may be discussed between the administrators of this site?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup maybe its time to go somewhere where an educational debate can occur.  Sometimes the harsh reality needs to be laid out before the new people make the same mistakes.  If they do not learn from history they are doomed to repeat it.  That is no way to move EMS forward.  Perhaps it is time for an adjustment in rules.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup maybe its time to go somewhere where an educational debate can occur.  Sometimes the harsh reality needs to be laid out before the new people make the same mistakes.  If they do not learn from history they are doomed to repeat it.  That is no way to move EMS forward.  Perhaps it is time for an adjustment in rules.



While some of the posts made may of been considered "harsh" by FEW, i thought the posts made by yourself, vent, rid, among many others were the backbone of this website, and I even learned from them. In my opinion there are people dubbed "trolls" present on this site, and it looks like the majority of the threads they start get locked. They are not in trouble. Maybe we should fight against "bone-headedness" instead of inntelligence?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> JP got banned!? I have had several discussions with JP, which i considered to be extremely well civilized educated debates. I respected JP's views and respected him as a EMTLIFE.COM member. I do not understand why JP got banned!?



I know why he got banned. JP told me himself. It was a ridiculous reason.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I know why he got banned. JP told me himself. It was a ridiculous reason.



i believe you.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> ffemt8978 told you that it is none of your business as to why a member got banned.  I surely don't find the statement inappropriate, nor do I feel that it is a personal attack.  Emotion is what makes life great.  Personal attacks and insulting posts are not tolerated.
> 
> Again, I'm not sure where the misunderstanding is regarding the matter.  These have always been our rules, but now we've committed ourselves to enforcing them.  There are many other EMS communities out there that will allow you to post your every thought.  You may want to try one of those.



You are getting rid of the contributing posters, the people who make this forum the number 1 forum in EMS. Take them away and all you have is what... lightbars, whacker stories and sthethescopes? You once said you want quality and not quantity. Exactly how much quality do you put to "Which stethescope should I get?" or "What job should I take?" or "lolololol my patients are stupid"

JP originally got nine infraction points for posting "IBTL" Really? Is that fair? Is that set in your rules?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> You are getting rid of the contributing posters, the people who make this forum the number 1 forum in EMS. Take them away and all you have is what... lightbars, whacker stories and sthethescopes? You once said you want quality and not quantity. Exactly how much quality do you put to "Which stethescope should I get?" or "What job should I take?" or "lolololol my patients are stupid"
> 
> JP originally got nine infraction points for posting "IBTL" Really? Is that fair? Is that set in your rules?


In the past month you've created two threads related to EMS.  I'll take quality over quantity any day.

Rules, much like laws, require interpretation.  Each judge may interpret the law differently, and each CL may interpret our rules differently.  That's life.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> In the past month you've created two threads related to EMS.  I'll take quality over quantity any day.
> 
> Rules, much like laws, require interpretation.  Each judge may interpret the law differently, and each CL may interpret our rules differently.  That's life.



That is not fair, and you continuely refuse to address that issue. A CL can issue a "non debatelable" infraction for something that makes no sense or doesn't deserve harsh treatment.

Would you like to know why  I've created 2 threads? Certain moderators ride my butt about what I post and I've been afraid to post in fear of getting banned. 

Should we, contributing posters, really be afraid to post because we aren't sure what will offend who?

I have to wonder, how many EMS related threads you've created this month? Or Chimpie? Or FFEMT? Seems you all post just to ban people.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That is not fair, and you continuely refuse to address that issue. A CL can issue a "non debatelable" infraction for something that makes no sense or doesn't deserve harsh treatment.
> 
> Would you like to know why  I've created 2 threads? Certain moderators ride my butt about what I post and I've been afraid to post in fear of getting banned.
> 
> ...



Let it go this site is not worth it.  Let the whackers have it.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Let it go this site is not worth it.  Let the whackers have it.



No, this has the potential to be a good site if all the contributing members aren't run off.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have to wonder, how many EMS related threads you've created this month? Or Chimpie? Or FFEMT? Seems you all post just to ban people.



I had actually looked that up and saw no medically relevant posts or threads as of recent. (hate to single anyone out, but only looked at chimp's who i seem to recall stating that he has "all but left EMS")


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't understand why you believe that EMTLife is a democracy and you have a right to debate infractions or administrator actions.  While I would hope that you'd find our Community Leaders to be fair, there is no guarantee that they will make a decision that meets your individual needs or desires.  In that case you're welcome to email us to discuss the issue, or find another community that better meets your needs.

If you're not certain that your posts will meet our community guidelines, then it's probably best to refrain from posting.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I don't understand why you believe that EMTLife is a democracy and you have a right to debate infractions or administrator actions.  While I would hope that you'd find our Community Leaders to be fair, there is no guarantee that they will make a decision that meets your individual needs or desires.  In that case you're welcome to email us to discuss the issue, or find another community that better meets your needs.
> 
> If you're not certain that your posts will meet our community guidelines, then it's probably best to refrain from posting.



It is not that I'm not sure if they meet community guidelines as spelled out in your community rules, it's that I'm not sure if they will meet each moderators indvidual standards that vary from moderator to moderator that do not necessarily blend with your community guidelines and seem to vary by what mood they are in when they sign in.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> In that case you're welcome to email us to discuss the issue, or find another community that better meets your needs.



Are you able to reccomend an alternative site? In all honesty in my opinion this has long been the best site, and hate to see it changing. I really do enjoy this site, and respect the monitors, but i do hate to see change for the worse


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It is not that I'm not sure if they meet community guidelines as spelled out in your community rules, it's that I'm not sure if they will meet each moderators indvidual standards that vary from moderator to moderator that do not necessarily blend with your community guidelines and seem to vary by what mood they are in when they sign in.


Again, if that's the case, than I'd play it safe and refrain from posting.  Don't risk it.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Are you able to reccomend an alternative site? In all honesty in my opinion this has long been the best site, and hate to see it changing. I really do enjoy this site, and respect the monitors, but i do hate to see change for the worse


Let me Google that for you


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Again, if that's the case, than I'd play it safe and refrain from posting.  Don't risk it.



And you think that's okay? Pretty soon all posting members will stop posting in fear of what may or may not set someone off, except for the stethescope thread, the bp cuff threads, etc. How much quality do you get from those threads?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Let me Google that for you



ThaT WAS RUDE, DEROGATORY AND WAS AN ATTEMPT TO MAKE SOMEONE THINK THEY WERE IGNORANT.  WOW RULES ONLY APPLY TO US PEONS.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And you think that's okay? Pretty soon all posting members will stop posting in fear of what may or may not set someone off, except for the stethescope thread, the bp cuff threads, etc. How much quality do you get from those threads?



I have already seen a marked decrease in posts of any educational merit. If the quality and types of posts continue as they are going, maybe EMTLIFE could get a sponsorship, or partnership with a steth company? For it seems that steth threads are about all that is being tolerated here


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> I have already seen a marked decrease in posts of any educational merit. If the quality and types of posts continue as they are going, maybe EMTLIFE could get a sponsorship, or partnership with a steth company? For it seems that steth threads are about all that is being tolerated here


At this point there is little value in continuing this thread.  We are fortunate to have such a great community here at EMTLife.  If you no longer find the forum useful, we hope that you find another community where you may share your knowledge and experiences.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> At this point there is little value in continuing this thread.  We are fortunate to have such a great community here at EMTLife.  If you no longer find the forum useful, we hope that you find another community where you may share your knowledge and experiences.



will this thread be locked?
IBTL will that get me an infraction point?
As an admin, could you help me to find where that is addressed in our community rules?
I do realize that successfully running a large site, with many members and visitors, such as this one, is difficult beyond my understanding, though perhaps you should try to step back and see both sides of the disagrement?


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2009)

> IBTL will that get me an infraction point?



Five of them.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> At this point there is little value in continuing this thread.  We are fortunate to have such a great community here at EMTLife.  If you no longer find the forum useful, we hope that you find another community where you may share your knowledge and experiences.



Typically when a mod, decides there is little value in continuing a thread they lock it.


----------

